# Problem with TySuiteJ



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

I'm trying out TySuiteJ v2.6, but can't get it to return any shows from NowShowing.

I've followed the installation instructions, and have copied the following files to /var/hack:
dserver.tcl
NowShowing.tcl
mfs_uberexport

I've also run chmod 755 on each of these three files.

My path is:
TiVo Bash:/var/tmp> echo $PATH
/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/devbin:/var/hack:/var/hack/bin:/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl:/var/hack/setup

When I run ui.cmd I get:
H:\_Software\TySuiteJ 2.6>ui.cmd
06/14/2008 02:21:13.496 INFO [common.ContentDef] Refreshing from 192.168.1.200
06/14/2008 02:21:13.596 INFO [common.ContentDef] Got 0 titles, 0 MB from 192.16
8.1.200
06/14/2008 02:21:13.607 INFO [ui.TivoUI] Refresh Complete
06/14/2008 02:21:15.690 INFO [common.ContentDef] Refreshing from 192.168.1.200
06/14/2008 02:21:15.720 INFO [common.ContentDef] Got 0 titles, 0 MB from 192.16
8.1.200
06/14/2008 02:21:15.720 INFO [ui.TivoUI] Refresh Complete
06/14/2008 02:21:17.582 INFO [common.ContentDef] Refreshing from 192.168.1.200
06/14/2008 02:21:17.592 INFO [common.ContentDef] Got 0 titles, 0 MB from 192.16
8.1.200
06/14/2008 02:21:17.602 INFO [ui.TivoUI] Refresh Complete

When I run testSetup.cmd I get:
H:\_Software\TySuiteJ 2.6>testSetup.cmd
java version "1.6.0_05"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_05-b13)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 10.0-b19, mixed mode, sharing)
Testing connection from: 192.168.1.53

Testing UI Connections
----------------------
Checking Host: 192.168.1.200
Checking: NowShowing

Does anyone know what I've forgotten to do here?

TIA for any assistance.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Try manually running Nowshowing.tcl to see that's working - it doesn't seem to be.


----------



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> Try manually running Nowshowing.tcl to see that's working - it doesn't seem to be.


Running NowShowing.tcl from a Telnet session works fine - lists a few pages worth of shows

???


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Firewall on your PC?


----------



## itm (Aug 12, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> Firewall on your PC?


Disabled


----------

